# Northeast Snow Storm Pictures



## giandaliajr (Nov 24, 2012)

Post your snow storm pictures! Here are a few of Berkeley in NYC, we have about 6-8" here in lower manhattan. I'll post some more later after a longer outing.


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

These are great! We're in DC and have had only a few dustings this year. I was envious last night of the snow you guys are getting up North.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Wow we got pummeled yesterday... Never had time to take a picture :-[


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

We got about 5 or 6 inches of new snow on top of the 1 or 2 we already had (Clarkston, Michigan, USA). I haven't taken any pictures, though. It's really not that unusual around here.


----------



## Shivangi (Jan 19, 2010)

30 inches here! Will definitely take pictures and share with y'all!


----------



## timgillbo (Nov 24, 2012)

Max loves the snow


----------



## giandaliajr (Nov 24, 2012)

Afternoon walk


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Love the snowy pictures!  We are about 30 miles from Boston, MA and got about 27 inches of snow  I took some pictures as my husband was doing all the hard work. The two crazies definitely had a blast! 

Ottosmama, VictoriaW, Flynnandlunasmom, Pippa - I hope you all are doing good!


----------



## Denaligirl (Aug 28, 2012)

Here is a pic of Denali waiting to go outside first thing this morning (my fiance had to carry her and make a spot for her to go) and then later my fiance creating a "poop path" for her. I took a couple great videos of her playing (we got about 3 feet of snow here in CT). I am trying to load them on Youtube so that I can post the link. She LOVES the snow!


----------



## DougAndKate (Sep 16, 2011)

We got just enough to make our morning hike a little bit more fun! Jealous of all you New Englanders, hope you are all safe and have power.


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

I didn't take many pictures! 

Here is a short video of Otto down at a state park/beach early this morning. The snow is firmer here so he's kind of walking on top of it in the beginning. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fLM0rQ2WWJ8

We went to my boyfriend's mom's place to shovel her out - kind of a winter wonderland! 


And the last is from a walk Otto and I took at the start of the storm! 

We'll have to take some more pictures tomorrow.


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Hope everybody affected by the storm is safe and did not loose power.


giandaliajr, timgillbo, Suliko, Denaligirl, Ottosmama - wow, that's a lot of snow, but your vizzies seems to have fun


----------



## Denaligirl (Aug 28, 2012)

Okay here's one of the fun videos I took yesterday. Let's see if I did this right...

http://youtu.be/M6TxwlPZ_KA

If that works, I will post another one in a few minutes..


----------



## Denaligirl (Aug 28, 2012)

Here's the video I titled "Vizsla Snow Plow". 

http://youtu.be/JRhLxP2v0y4

And thanks for the well wishes, we luckily never lost power but are still digging out today.


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks for the videos Denaligirl! She is a determined little V!


----------



## Coya (Aug 20, 2011)

30.5 inches here. Coya loved jumping through the snow!


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

This was Darcy last week trying to tell me har paws were cold...little softie..


----------



## DaveD (Oct 6, 2012)

Penny had a great time on "the Beach" which was pure sand just 3 days ago but is now full of 10ft thick ice blocks from Lake Ontario.


----------

